# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Realm Of The ShadowKing - 3d iso modular

## okimoki

Hi all, my first post here..
I just wanted to show my work in progress to see what you all think..
It is not meant to be a map, they are just modular pieces thrown together to see how they fit. The plan is to make modular rooms, platforms, hallways etc., to print and to use in Roll20..

It is by no means finished, I still need to make lots of pieces and there are some issues with scales (steps too large) and placements of things..
But.. for now, please, all critiques welcome.
Oh, and the name is terrible, I know..  :Smile:

----------


## Falconius

I like the models, but the thing that really sells it is the nice lighting and very crisp looking texturing.  

-------------------If you are interested with nitpicking from strangers read on, if not, ignore the rest.----------------------
With the the large floor tile pieces you have to be careful because it takes fewer of them before it starts looking very repetitive (as in a copied texture).  There are is a minor issue with the seams where the modular pieces go together, in the straight pieces the tile grooves get a bit tight looking in comparison to the rest of the texture (r in some cases blend in), and with the diagonal corner pieces the tiles blend into kind of unrealistic tile shapes.  That said I don't think it's really very noticeable or ultimately really that important, and wouldn't really affect anyone using these models.  I've seen far more egregious fudging in big budget CGI.

----------


## okimoki

Hi all,
I switched to more classic 2d (plus forced perspective) view and I've made bunch of tiles, enough to make a nice dungeon.. 
Please comment, would you use this? Could you use this? What would you change? What would you add to make it more usable?
I'm planning on making few types of doors, traps, crates, chests, tables, shelves... to go with it next..


Thanks

----------


## Bogie

Excellent mapping tiles!  The walls are great and you have a wonderful knack with the lighting.  What size and resolution ( or DPI ) are you making these at?

----------


## DrWho42

looks like it'll be swell for a dungeon crawl besides customisation from the dm  :Wink:

----------


## okimoki

> Excellent mapping tiles!  The walls are great and you have a wonderful knack with the lighting.  What size and resolution ( or DPI ) are you making these at?


Source files are quite big but I resize them down to 140x140 px per square like Roll20 requires.. I attached one such tile with grid so you can check it out.. I'll have to figure out how to prepare them to fit together in Roll20 without using the transparent PNGs to improve performance, but they work great to piece them together in photo editing apps (like Photoshop)..

----------


## Falconius

They look great.  I think you did a fantastic job with the forced perspective of the tile pieces, they fit together without any visual confusion.  As for the lighting I think you should provide a complete set of the warm lights, because it looks kind of weird to have the blue lights mixed in with the warm ones on your example map without them serving a special purpose.

----------


## okimoki

> They look great.  I think you did a fantastic job with the forced perspective of the tile pieces, they fit together without any visual confusion.  As for the lighting I think you should provide a complete set of the warm lights, because it looks kind of weird to have the blue lights mixed in with the warm ones on your example map without them serving a special purpose.


Thanks..
All the tiles have the unlit, yellow and blue lit version so you can choose and combine them the way you like it..
The example map is just quickly thrown together, 20 minutes, without any taught or reason behind it, but i like to have maps that are differently lit in different regions, that's why i created all tiles with two different lightings..

----------


## Falconius

Got it.  That's cool.  These are definitely eminently useful.  Are you planning on making special feature rooms? Like, I don't know, something with a waterfall for example, or are you planning on handling all specialty instances with object tiles that can be put over the base tiles?

----------


## ThomasR

How I would love to be able to produce such beauties ... it's marvelous !

----------


## okimoki

> Got it.  That's cool.  These are definitely eminently useful.  Are you planning on making special feature rooms? Like, I don't know, something with a waterfall for example, or are you planning on handling all specialty instances with object tiles that can be put over the base tiles?


I was planning on making few bigger rooms of special shapes with some special features, then small tiles to make your own rooms of any size and then special transparent PNGs to overlay over base tiles with special features - doors, traps, coffins, holes, wells and waterfalls, furniture, chests, treasure, throne.. those will be as general as possible so i will be able to use them in next dungeon types as well..

----------


## Azélor

That is some great lightning effect.

----------


## The Elderly Cartographer

Great work! As the others have said, beautiful textures and lighting. As for the name, I wouldn't knock it. "Realm of the ShadowKing" has great possibility.  :Smile: 
And I can't wait to see the traps and chest!

What program are you using?

----------


## Jaxilon

These look wonderful and I would use them. 

Even tho I want to always just use my own stuff, I don't usually have the time so something like this could be quite useful.

----------


## kyliedee

this is really great! the texturing and lighting looks fantastic

----------


## Kaiju

fantastic renderings! inspirational stuff <3

----------

